

Why I Quit My Job as a Corporate Lawyer to Run a Startup - nickcronin
http://nicholascronin.com/post/1462764936/expertbids-com

======
nickcronin
@jonnathanson -- I guess the point I was trying to make is that even as
heavily invested (ie school loans, time, etc.) in one profession as I was, the
lure of the startup overtook that. I think Michael Arrington's article a few
days ago on techcrunch put it into words better than I ever could
(<http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/31/are-you-a-pirate/>), but my intention was
never to say "look how smart I am."

